# Jos. A. Bank suits--$149.00



## jackmccullough

It's true. If you didn't bite at the sale on Signature suits at $249, they're now on sale at $149.00. I assume they don't have all sizes and colors, but even people who look down their noses at Bank would probably consider a buck and a half a good deal.


----------



## wvuguy

To provide a bit of clarification regarding jack's post, JAB is still clearing out selected Signature *Gold* prints/stripes at the $249 level.


----------



## regularguy

The signature golds are still there too at $249. I think all they've done is extended the clearance from July 30 to August 4.

The suits I ordered from the clearance based on the recommendations here are set to arrive today or tomorrow. Having never been into a Joseph Banks or knowingly seen one of the suits, I'm very curious to see whether $250 can really buy a good suit.


----------



## ptolbert

Rather, we've added the 50% off clearance prices on all clearance merchandise, whereas it was previously just the signature gold suits.


----------



## jackmccullough

wvuguy said:


> To provide a bit of clarification regarding jack's post, JAB is still clearing out selected Signature *Gold* prints/stripes at the $249 level.


Thanks for the correction.

Is the difference that the Gold are partially canvassed and the Signature are fused?


----------



## JRR

jackmccullough said:


> Thanks for the correction.
> 
> Is the difference that the Gold are partially canvassed and the Signature are fused?


Sig Gold is half canvassed, Sig is fused.

Also Sig Gold is S120s, Sig is S110s.

You can get working button cuffs put on a Sig Gold,


----------



## regularguy

Thanks to this forum, I was able to purchase two of these suits from the clearance -- a signature gold and a signature, for, respectively, $249 and $149. I received them yesterday. I promised a mini-review after they arrived, since there seems to be many questions about these suits posted on these forums whenever these clearances happen.

For these prices, they are outstanding suits. I can't think of anything comparable at those price points, short of second-hand ebay or some crazy discount store deals.

I compared the signature gold to my hickey freeman madisons, thinking that perhaps based on some of the comments here that they might be a good comparison. They really are not. The signature gold is an outstanding suit for many of the reasons people have mentioned, but this is not really a fair comparison. I think a more fair comparison from my closet would be a workhorse Hart Schaffner Gold that I've had for a long time and am quite fond of. (I know that sometimes people here can be down on the Hart Schaffner clothing, but these clothes have served me well.) I'm not meaning to do a full blown review, but the SG, and even the signature, look and feels better to my untrained eye than a polo.

Unfortunately, though, I think the suits are going to have to be returned. The sizing is considerably more snug on me that comparable suits of the same size. I wear a 46XL, and the sleeves on the Jos. Banks clothes are considerably shorter than other 46XL clothing that I have purchased off the rack. The rise on the trousers is also not adequate for me, and it's tough to imagine it would be for anyone over 6'2". I'm going to bring them in to my local Jos. Banks and speak to the tailor. I really wanted them to work, because my size is particularly difficult for on-line and discount purchases, but I don't think it's going to work out -- I'm just a bit too oddly sized for these fine suits. All in all, a great value.


----------



## jfr333

Thought about pulling the trigger on one as well for my own edification, but decided against it in case it just didn't work out.


----------

